

Why Physics helps Pixar make its people more realistic - pkuhad
http://io9.com/5893046/why-physics-helps-pixar-make-its-people-more-realistic

======
evincarofautumn
Aside: all artists should have at least an intuitive understanding of
kinematics, mechanics, and optics. If you’re going to represent how something
_looks_ , whether at rest or in motion, then you must have some understanding
of how it _is_.

~~~
dalke
Pixar also learned from the cartoonists that there's a 'folk' physics which is
just as important. For example, when a ball bounces, people expect it to
deform a lot more than it actually does, so by portraying it that way it's
more believable.

~~~
evincarofautumn
Oh, absolutely. Exaggeration, squash & stretch, easing, and other basic
principles of animation are necessary to account for how people _perceive_ the
real world. It’s just important to understand the difference between
perception and reality—to know the rules so that you can break them
intelligently.

~~~
dalke
Yup. Was augmenting, not contradicting your comment.

